

New 'Nova' Star Explosion Spotted in Night Sky: How to See It - short_circut
http://www.space.com/22389-nova-star-explosion-delphinus-discovery.html

======
japaget
See
[http://www.skyandtelescope.com/community/skyblog/observingbl...](http://www.skyandtelescope.com/community/skyblog/observingblog/Bright-
Nova-in-Delphinus-219631281.html) for a better article, including a links to a
brightness curve and a downloadable start chart. The nova is about magnitude
5, meaning that you can just make it out with the naked eye if you are in a
clear dark area far from city lights and know exactly where to look. Most
observers not in dark rural areas will probably need binoculars to see it.

------
btilly
This reminded me to look up the naked eye comet predicted for the end of the
year.

Sadly
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C/2012_S1](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C/2012_S1)
says that expectations have substantially dimmed for it (pun intended), though
it should still be a good thing to look for.

